# The Frinch



## Average Joey (Nov 7, 2005)

http://pointfiveblog.com/index.php/2005/11/480


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 8, 2005)

So all the Frinch smoked and drank and lived without fear
And they waited for government checks to appear
And just when their faith had been completely diluted
Three Moo-si-lem "œYouths" got E-lectro-cuted.


"œWhy, they´re burning our streets!" all the Frinch said with a scream.
"œThey´re ruining Utopia! Our socialist dream!"


----------

